# iPod / iPad calendar syncing & home screen differences?



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've just received my iPad and I'm trying to set it up in a similar way to my iPod Touch. Two things I'm having trouble with are grouping icons on the home screen and syncing with Google calendar. I can do both on my iPod but neither seems possible on the iPad. Possibly I've just looked at it so much I can't see the wood for the trees anymore but I'm really foxed.  

Can anyone help?


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

The iOS 4 update that was released for iPhone/Touch in June will be available for iPad in November!  So we will be able to make folders on iPad at that time. I can't really help with Google Calendar since I don't use that one, but if you are able to do this on the Touch now, I am pretty sure it will be the same way after the iOS 4.2 for iPad.

iOS 4.2 Software Update. Coming Soon to iPad.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you! I had no idea it wasn't the same OS. Hopefully it will solve both problems.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a thread here telling of my problems trying to sync my iPod and iPad. I just wanted the two of them to talk to each other but I couldn't find a way to do that. I finally bought a years worth of MobileMe and now everything syncs automatically whenever I turn the wireless on. For $.27 per day, it was a great solution for me!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

To sync your google calendar on your iPad, you need to go into Settings -> Accounts -> Other -> CalDav and add Google Calendar as an account. I learned how to do it on here somehow.

http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=151674


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Icons, per the iPad User's Guide:
Customizing the Home Screen
You can customize the layout of application icons on the Home screen—including
the icons in the Dock along the bottom of the screen. If you want, arrange them over
multiple Home screens.
Rearrange application icons:
1 Touch and hold any application icon until the icons wiggle.
2 Arrange the icons by dragging them.
3 Press the Home button to save your arrangement.

You can also rearrange the application icons on the Home screen, as well as the order
of the screens, when you connect iPad to your computer. Select iPad in the iTunes
sidebar, then click the Applications tab.
Create additional Home screens: While arranging application icons, drag an icon to
the right edge of the screen until a new screen appears. You can flick to return to a
previous screen and drag more icons to the new screen.
You can create up to 11 screens. The dots above the Dock show the number of screens
you have, and which screen you’re viewing.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

SusanCassidy said:


> Icons, per the iPad User's Guide:
> Customizing the Home Screen
> You can customize the layout of application icons on the Home screen-including
> the icons in the Dock along the bottom of the screen. If you want, arrange them over
> ...


Thanks but what I wanted to do was put the icons into folders as you can on the iPod Touch but apparently it's a feature of the new OS which is already available for the iPod and the iPhone but won't be out for the iPad till later in the year. I guess I'll just have to be patient!


----------

